# صور سيدنا المسيح



## أردني و أفتخر (2 فبراير 2011)

انا اليوم شفت شغلة غريبة 

و هية صور لسيدنا المسيح عليه السلام 

و كنت حاب اعرف اي منها الصحيحة و الباقي شو همة 

هل هم تأليف و شكرااا 


الصورة الأولى 










الصورة التانية المسيح الصيني كما كان مكتوب 








الصورة التالتة للمسيح الافريقي كما كان مكتوب 







ممكن بس توضحولي اي صورة صحيخة و مشكور :flowers:


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (2 فبراير 2011)

ممكن توضيح ؟!؟!؟!


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

*الصور و الرسومات و المنحوتات التي تخص السيد المسيح و مريم العذراء ما هي الا نوع من انواع الفن
فهي  ليست أمر الهي او وصية إلهية 
يعني هي مجرد اجتهادات شخصية من فنانين !​*


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (2 فبراير 2011)

يعني هاي الصور غير صحيحة كلها


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

أردني و أفتخر قال:


> يعني هاي الصور غير صحيحة كلها



*كما وضحت سابقا 
كل فنان يرسم ما يوجد في خياله فهي اجتهادات شخصية و نوع من انواع الفن ​*


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (2 فبراير 2011)

اوكي يسلمو للتوضيح


----------

